# my new s&w 357 looking for info



## llacf2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi guys i just got a 357 mag im trying to find some info on to see if its a good gun or not it is a model 66-3 it has a engraving of a cowboy shooting a bull on the side.also has "Critical Moment" on the barrel .and 176 of 500 some in info would be appreciatd thanks


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

You wanna sell that pistol? If so I'm intrested...


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Head over to www.smith-wessonforum.com -- and they can give you more information.

Also, Smith & Wesson has a historian on staff named Roy Jinks. He's taken a phone call from me before - so you might want to give him a call. He can send you a "letter" on the revolver - outlining all the details about it - for a fee of $50 I believe. More information on that can be found here: http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...4_750001_750051_757825_-1_757814_757812_image


----------



## llacf2 (Jan 16, 2012)

No i dont wonna sell it right now...but if i ever do ill let u know ..ill head to the s&w fourm and see what they say thanks


----------



## RedCedarHunter (Dec 1, 2011)

"That revolver was part of a special series of revolvers made called "The Twelve Revolvers". The sets were made in 1990 for a firm in South Carolina. There was one revolver for each month of the year. The one you've got was the April edition of a Model 66. A stainless steel K-frame .357mag revolver."

Google-Fu.


----------



## llacf2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info i think i found out what i got. There a set of guns s&w came out called "THE TWELVE REVOLVERS" each one a a engraving of a oil painting ads s&w came out with in the old days to show off there new 44.i guess its not worth more than a regular 66-3 but its cool anyways and cant wate to shoot it.....


----------

